
Carbon capture system turns CO2 into electricity and hydrogen fuel - kjeetgill
https://newatlas.com/hybrid-co2-capture-hydrogen-system/58145/
======
yetihehe
From paper - this rechargeable battery uses sodium and co2 during discharge,
creating baking soda and releasing hydrogen (which can be used for anything)
from water. You can recharge sodium for anode releasing oxygen and chloride
(from saltwater). Also cathode is nonconsumable and doesn't clog with
reactants or some other elements which could be in solution (typical problem
with similar batteries). So it essentially binds CO2 in baking soda on
discharge and doesn't release it on recharge. Perfect for carbon capture. Also
it can run continuously, just needs changing anodes occasionally. Recharge can
be in another cell or even in some factory.

------
titojankowski
“the remaining half of the CO2 was recovered from the electrolyte as plain old
baking soda“

This means for every C (carbon) molecule we remove, we need one Na (sodium)
molecule right?

~~~
jgamman
"A sodium metal anode is placed in an organic electrolyte" \- no - you need
metallic sodium. this takes energy. you get some of that energy back as
electricity and 'stored' in the hydrogen by letting it turn back into an ion
and forming some carbonate.

~~~
woodandsteel
So the key question is what is the energy efficiency, and how does it compare
with other carbon capture technologies.

------
masonic
You can't _create_ hydrogen from CO2. That's an ugly title.

The model adds an electrolyte solution with hydrogen, and it's that hydrogen
that is liberated... but the article doesn't acknowledge the depletion of the
electrolyte.

